# SimCity 5 - Grafikfehler...



## JHR2011 (10. März 2013)

Hallo Leute,
Ich habe ein kleines Problem mit dem kürzlich erschienen Spiel SimCity 5 von EA/Maxis.
Das Porblem ist, dass es Grafikfehler in Massen gibt, aber scheinbar nur bei mir. Diese
Grafikfehler bestehen darin, dass zum Beispiel die Meteoriten bei Katastrophen nicht angezeigt werden,
sowie das Feuer und bei den Info Filtern die Balken. Die Balken kann man nur erahnen, als
weißen Schatten. Ich hoffe ihr versteht was ich meine 

Einen Lösungsansatz habe ich durch ausprobieren schon gefunden, der Bestand darin, einfach
im, von AMD mit gelieferten, Catalyst Control Centrum ein bisschen an den Einstellungen
rum zu spielen... Danach hatte SimCity keine Grafik Probleme mehr, mein PC ist jedoch nach
5 Minuten abgestürzt. Die Grafik Treiber waren dann auch weg. Nach der Neuinstallation der
Treiber ist jetzt wieder das Problem, was oben Beschrieben ist.

LG Niklas

Mein System:
OS:Microsoft Windows 7 Professional Edition Service Pack 1 (build 7601), 64-bit
Grafik: AMD Radeon HD 6900M Series
Video RAM: 2GB
Prozessor:Intel Core i7-2630QM
RAM: 8GB
Pixel Shader: 5.0
Vertex Shader: 5.0

Wenn ihr noch weitere Informationen zu meinem System braucht haut die Fragen einfach raus.
Sound Card: AMD High Definition Audio Device


----------



## Splinx (17. März 2013)

Jo, what up?
ich habe genau das gleiche Problem. Bei mir sieht alles ziemlich schäbbig aus, trotz höchster einstellungen.
Balken kann ich auch nur erahnen, zufriedenheitssymbole werden nicht angezeigt. auch kann ich die verkehrsdichte nicht sehen und auch sonsdt fehlen ziemlich viele sachen.

System:
win 7 64 bit
amd radeon hd 6950 2gb
amd phenom II x6
8 gb ram


Edit:// habe gerade mein catalyst controll center auf die 13.3 beta geupdated, jetzt läuft alles wunderbar. evtel bei dir einfach deine treiber updaten


----------



## Steven0384 (3. April 2013)

hola Jungs, hatte das problem auch  schaltet einfach in euren Grafikkarten Settings (nich im Spiel) AntiAliasing auf anwendungsgesteuert, hat mein problem behoben.


----------



## JHR2011 (5. April 2013)

Jep klappt, Vielen Dank!


----------

